# The Mariners' Grave in Trefriw



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

There is an article in the Gwynedd FHS magazine about the The Mariners' Grave in Trefriw.

The Mercantile Mariners' Service Association had a home for retired mariners in Wallasey, this was evacuated to the Belle Vue Hotel in Trefriw during WWII.

29 of the residents died there during the war and were buried in Trefriw.

The grave had become neglected so was restored and rededicated in 2013.

The article has a photograph of the rededication and a list of names of those buried there.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Martin
Interesting !
I lived in Penmaenmawr and went to sea in 1942 but I didn't know of the home in Trefriw. What is the Gwynedd FHS ?
Sid


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

sidsal said:


> Martin
> Interesting !
> I lived in Penmaenmawr and went to sea in 1942 but I didn't know of the home in Trefriw. What is the Gwynedd FHS ?
> Sid


Gwynedd Family History Society

They were put in the Belle Vue Hotel and it became known as the Belle Vie Infirmary on the death records. There were 80 to 90 residents moved there. The Belle Vue is now the Prince's Arms.

It is in Trefriw and Llanrhychwun N.D. Cemetery ( N.D. = Non-Denominational ? )

The grave is the width of nine standard grave plots and has a chain around it with a single memorial in the middle. There seem to be light coloured chippings inside the plot.


----------

